# I seem to be ruining my life



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I have this piece of work that I need to do for my course. I already got a 5 day extension, and now it's 6 days after the initial deadline and I still haven't done anything on it.

What's my excuse? I mean, seriously, what the fuck am I doing? I am really fucking myself here.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

j4mtj said:


> Are you on medication? Some meds drag you out and decrease motivation in my experience.


nope not on any meds. Still can't believe I'm not working


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I am finally working now but everything I write is absolute garbage.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

god this is so terrible


----------



## wouhou (Mar 11, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> god this is so terrible


Man i'm exactely in the same way .. I had 2 weeks for make a work and today it's finish , i haven't make one thing..
I know what is it, i'm too occupy with my anxiety.. And i got a feeling of no hope at some moment like "why i would work if i become crazy the rest of my life.."

I understand really but we must work because when we will recover we will regret =)


----------

